# Looking to buy first rifle



## Cole62895 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all
I am looking to get into predator hunting, mostly coyotes with a few fox. But I dont have a clue on what caliber or rifle to get. I am partial to Remington guns but that will most likely out of my price range. I would like to try to get completely set up for under 500. 
Thanks 
Cole


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Look into the savage 111 trophy hunter. It comes in a ton of calibers and is real accurate. To top it off they throw in a Nikon 3-9x40 BDC scope all for about $500. As for the caliper id go with .22-250 or 223 or a .204.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

The general consensus seems to be the Savage Axis combo is the best "cheap" set-up out there. The trigger being its week link, but easily fixed either by someone competent, or just simply dropping in an after market one. Are you far enough north in Mi. to use it for deer too, or are you in the shotgun zone? If yes I'd go with .243 so its an option for deer too. If not I would still consider it, but the chambering's above are all good options too. The .243 is not very fur friendly in my experience though, especially on fox.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cole62895

The Savage Axis w/ scope (it's a Bushnell) , 223 is the most economical caliber. although a 243 would suffice for deer as well. Here they sell at WalMart for $277 they are accurate also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

$277! Buy 2! One in 30-06 for deer and one in 22-250 for varmint/predator hunting. Done and Done.... (I know it is stretching the $500 budget but you you can wait an extra week)


----------



## Cole62895 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am above the shotgun zone line but I have a .308 for deer and I don't think I will ever trade it in. I was thinking either a .223 or a .22-250. Thanks all


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Then you just need to decide if you want to shoot farther .22-250 or cheeper.223. I think will be the short answer.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i wold go with 223 h&r put a good scope on it and u be done i got one and i love it a great little gun and good 2 have u on pt


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JLowe69 said:


> Then you just need to decide if you want to shoot farther .22-250 or cheeper.223. I think will be the short answer.


 .223/5.56


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would pretty much agree with these guys if you dont want to shoot deer with it then go with .223 or 22-250 and if you might want to use the .243. if you want to save hides off of some fox then .223 might be the best out of these choices. As for a gun I would go far a savage axis but I would not get the package. I would use as much of your leftover money and get a good scope. I know to many guys that have paid for the package deal and then shortly after putting a different scope on.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I recently chose the Axis in 308 and cut the spring to fix my trigger. The sear to trigger contact will smooth out after some range time.

I agree that most packages suck. You should plan on spending at least the same amount on your scope that you spent on the gun if not more.

I've become a fan of side focus so most of my scopes are now Nikon Buckmasters.

This combo would put you just over budget.

The Axis is 223 and a Nikon 3-9 CS would be in you budget and will knock down both of your predators with ease and stay within the budget that you've set for yourself.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> $277! Buy 2! One in 30-06 for deer and one in 22-250 for varmint/predator hunting. Done and Done.... (I know it is stretching the $500 budget but you you can wait an extra week)


 That's my kind of thinking


----------

